# cp mit Status

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wie entlocke ich cp ein paar Info's zum Kopierfortschritt? Bei großen Dateien (aktuell 500GB) wäre es schön zu sehen, ob der Kopiervorgang noch läuft bzw. wie lange er noch läuft...

Möchte gerne ein Plattenimage via ext. USB HDD auf einen Rechner kopieren...

Gibt es da Möglichkeiten?

----------

## firefly

man cp?

sollte cp -v oder gar cp --progress

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *firefly wrote:*   

> man cp?
> 
> sollte cp -v oder gar cp --progress

 

Bei mir nicht

```
cp --progress test.tar  /home/w2000/

cp: Unbekannte Option »--progress«

„cp --help“ liefert weitere Informationen.
```

Und eine info über fortschritt sehe ich bei "-v" auch nicht. 

```
 cp -v test.tar  /home/w2000/

„test.tar“ -> „/home/w2000/test.tar“
```

 Ich weiss das es mal vor Jahren ein gepatchtes "sys-apps/coreutils" gab

was das angezeigt hat, aber bei meine jetzigen stable sys-apps/coreutils-8.20 sehe ich keine Vorschrittanzeige. Was hast du den installiert/gemacht

das du die hast?

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

Das hatten wir, glaube ich, schonmal.

Man kann das nur mit scp machen. Das geht auch lokal.

Bei mv muss man dann hinterher die Quelldatei löschen.

----------

## bell

Mit "rsync --progress" geht es auch. Geht auch local.

----------

## mv

Früher gab es mal einen Patch für cp in Gentoo, der aber leider nie in Upstream einging und irgendwann aufgegeben wurde.

----------

